
The Human Brain Has Been Getting Smaller Since the Stone Age - pseudolus
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/crux/2019/04/08/human-brains-have-shrunk-since-the-stone-age/
======
zunzun
If this was in any way related to an increase in the number of synapses per
neuron cell, or neuron interconnections, this would be measurable and a
comparative study should show a substantive difference in this value between
modern-day humans and the existing great apes.

